# احدث سيارة من الشركة بي ام دبليو العريقة



## طارق حسن محمد (30 أبريل 2010)

*تاريخ شركة bmw العريقه*

تاريخ شركة BMW العريقه​ 

من منا لايعرف سيارات BMW الشهيرة .. 

الجميع يعرفها بشتى انواعها ولكن من منا يعرف تاريخها اليكم تاريخها بايجاز بسيط ...

تأسست شركة BMW وتعني المشغل البافاري للمحركات في العام 1917 من القرن الماضي لانتاج محركات الطائرات (شعار الشركة يمثل دوران مروحه طائرة ) وليخرج أول محرك في العام نفسه .وكان المحرك على قدر كبير من التطور والجوده حيث حطم في العام 1919 رقما قياسيا لقدرته على تحمل الارتفاعات والتي بلغت 32 الف قدم.

الخطوة الثانيه للشركة في توسيع حضورها في حقل المركبات كانت الدراجات الناريه حيث انتجت اول أول دراجه ناريه في العام 1932 حققت فيها الكثير من النجاح وأنتجت منها الكثير للجيش الالماني خلال الحرب العالميه الثانيه وهي تعتبر اليوم شركة السيارات الالمانيه الوحيده التي تنتج أيضا دراجات ناريه . وقد تميز انتاجها بجودة عاليه وهو امر حافظت عليه الشركة منذ ذلك الحين وحتى اليوم.

دخول BMW قطاع إنتاج السيارات جاء في العام 1926 حين حصلت على ترخيص من شركة أوستن الانجليزيه لإنتاج سيارتها seven في ألمانيا ولتطلق عليها تسمية ديكسي . اما أول سيارة من تطوير وصنع BMW فقد ظهرت في العام 1932 تحت إسم AM1 .

بعد انتهاء الحرب العالميه الثانيه كانت حاجة المانيا ماسه الى مركبات بسيطة , اقتصاديه ورخيصه وفي هذه الاوقات ظهرت سيارة فولكس واجون بيتل الاسطوريه . خطوة BMW في هذا الاتجاه كانت في عقد اتفاق مع شركة إيزو الايطاليه التي كانت ابتكرت سيارة ركاب قزمة مجهزة بمحرك من أسطوانة واحده تتسع لشخصين خلف بعضهما البعض وتتحلى باقتصاديه عاليه .وهكذا بدأت BMW بإنتاج هذه السيارة في مصانعها في المانيا ولكن تحت إسم مختلف هو إيزيتا.

ومن السيارات التي شكلت محطه مهمه في تاريخ BMW سيارة 501 لعام 1955 والتي كانت مجهزة باول محرك من 8 اسطوانات في تاريخ الشركة , تلتها سيارة 507 الاسطورية .كان هناك ايضا طراز 2000 لعام 1966 وطبعا طراز 2002 لعام 1968 وطراز CS30 أي الكوبيه لعام 1971.

خطوة مهمة في تاريخ BMW كشركة قادره على صنع افضل السيارات الرياضيه جاءت في العام 1978 مع تقديمها لسيارتها M1 او موتور سبور في منتصف الثمانينات وهي طرازات من بعض سيارتها تم تعديهلا بشكل رياضي لرفع قوتها وتحسين ديناميكيتها .

وتمتلك BMW ليوم مجموعة من الافراد والشركات ولكن المالك الاكبر فيها عائلة كوانت والتي تمتلك الحصه الاكبر من اسهمها والشركة اليوم تبدوا في احسن احوالها مع مجموعة متكامله من السيارات والدراجات الناريه اضافة الى امتلاكها لشركتي ميني ورولز رويس العريقتين .


_صور __سيارة __Bmw __X6 من __سيارات __2010_
































لمشاهدة فيدوهات على السيارة

*New BMW X6 ActiveHybrid 2010*

*AutoSpies.com Presents The 2010 BMW 7 M-Sport Version*

*2010 BMW Z4 Footage*

*Officially new BMW X1 2010 Exterior*

*Car Review: 2010 BMW Z4 vs. 2010 Audi TT-S*

*2010 BMW 750i X-Drive In Depth Interior and Exterior Overview*

*bmw new 730 2010 750 760*

*Driving new BMW X6 M 2010 New Video*

*New 2010 BMW 5 Series*

*New BMW 7 ActiveHybrid 2010 city Driving*


*New BMW 535i Exclusive model 2010 : Part I Drift on Estoril track*


----------



## yousef shadid (2 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور على السيارة الجميلة 
وانا شخصيا اعتبر سيارات bmwمن أفضل السيارات في العالم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 مايو 2010)

شكرآ لمرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (3 مايو 2010)

ماركتي المفضلة راااائعة طبعا


----------

